I need to make samples.  Is there a list of fake products and images somewhere? - danschumann
======
cgore
Maybe you want stock photography? There's lots of those out there.

~~~
danschumann
I'm just wondering if I can do stuff like use Nike shoes in my fake ad. Or,
perhaps movie press material?

~~~
cgore
Usually they remove/obscure branding for stock photography.

